
Lecturing=Bloodletting, so why are we still doing it? - algui91
https://www.benbenandblue.com/episodes/2017/9/4/bbb-2-lecturingbloodletting-so-why-are-we-still-doing-it
======
algui91
Soundlcoud link: [https://soundcloud.com/benbenandblue/bbb-2-lecturing-
bloodle...](https://soundcloud.com/benbenandblue/bbb-2-lecturing-bloodletting)

